# too late, me thinks?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

hi all after spending the last two days trying to book a camp site preferably with a lake for fishing and play area possibly a pub for the easter break.i looked in the ca&cc and all the ones i know. as soon as i mention rv they say sorry or have no hook up's left i have asked if it is ok to run the genni for a short time only to be told time and time again no genni alowed so why do we have them? i would only run genni if needed and only for the shortest time possible i have phoned lots and lot's of sites all the same. thinking of giving up as for easter break my fault i know for not being booked in sooner unless anyone knows somewhere.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi waggler we are going to Thorpe park Cleethorps its a Haven site very commercial, but close to the sea, pubs ect, and they take up to 30' they may have vacancies also another one is Kiln park in south Wales they take up to 34'

Olley


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

You may find this site quite helpful

It lists sites by county and then provides links to the sites themselves, where one is available

www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites

Hugh


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Waggler


Try Hoburne Cotswolds this will meet all your needs, a bit pricey but facilities are good and all included in the price. We often take our Grandchildren for long weekends makes it all hassle free, when everything the kids need is on site. There are fishing lakes on site but if you prefer carp fishing you are surrounded by lakes. Not sure about availability but worth a try.


----------



## 97485 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi waggler
Try Croft Farm Tewsbury lake,river,bar,playarea 01684 772321.Ihope this helps.

Richard


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks,olley,hugh,chris&brenda,and richard.for your advice im glad to say i am booked in now...going to blackland lales in wiltshire ill keep all your idears filed for future reference
dave


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Living near the New forest and Bournemouth like we do we learnt long ago not to try and go anywhere Bank holidays and other busy weekends in the summer. Im lucky in that Im self employed and can work to suit myself. Midweek is the time to travel down here, we laugh at all the grockles sat in traffic jams for hours on end across the forest before and after spending an unenjoyable weekend queing with all the masses to go anywhere or do anything while they are here. We enjoy our location out of season, we have to. :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Try looking for sites which require you to have your own onboard toilet facilities. They are not so popular.

peedee


----------

